
Web Services in the Console - pforret
https://blog.forret.com/2020/06/06/web-services-on-the-command-line/
======
pforret
a list of console-targeted web services, for location, weather, qrcode,
bandwidth, file publish, exchange rates -- for use in the terminal or in a
bash script

